# Livery yards North Glasgow



## Xtra (6 January 2014)

Hi

I am looking to move to Bearsden area and am looking for livery yards in and around this area.  Happy to travel to Torrance or similar in any direction.

Requirements outdoor school to ride in and stabling and reasonable turnout (weather permitting).

Can anyone suggest anywhere.......or tell me where to avoid.

Thanks


----------



## Hoofprints in the Snow (6 January 2014)

There are a couple out past Bearsden, I forget the names, one is next to Mugdoch on the road out to Strathblane on the left hand side, think there is one just before that too. Carry on to Strathblane and turn right at the Hotel, carry on for a few miles just before Haughhead there is one on the left on a hill. Sorry but for the life of me I can't remember what they are called. If I find out what they are called I'll post them.


----------



## p87 (6 January 2014)

Avoid Easterton like the plague. Think that's the one Hoofprints In The Snow means, the one next to Mugdock. There used to be a riding school called Milndavie Farm in Strathblane, no idea if they are still there or if they offer livery. There are quite a few small private livery yards around the Blanefield/Strathblane area, not sure what they are called though!

Your best bet would be to join a few local horsey facebook pages if you're on there, you'll get a much wider audience! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/304231656348347/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/420646301317175/


----------



## Incitatus (7 January 2014)

Hoofprints in the Snow said:



			Carry on to Strathblane and turn right at the Hotel, carry on for a few miles just before Haughhead there is one on the left on a hill. Sorry but for the life of me I can't remember what they are called. If I find out what they are called I'll post them.
		
Click to expand...

That's Campsie Glen Livery. It's a fairly small yard - not fancy, nice people, decent hacking. The school is small and the surface just doesn't drain properly and is really boggy and deep. It has genuine year round turnout, with only the odd day horses are kept in if the yard is too badly frozen to get them safely to the field gates.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Snow (7 January 2014)

^^

Yes Easterton rings a bell, why avoid? pm me if you like. I have only driven past it on way to visit family. There is a small yard before you come to Easterton, do you know what that is called. Also there is a yard, might be private tho furthure on before you come to Strathblane with new build big house. Campsie Glen is the other one I think, should be plenty of hacking around there, can you get on the path over the river to ride or is that a nono to horses.


----------

